# Hatch problem



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

Having a bit of trouble with the hatch

-Was working, stopped working
-When I pull the handle is locks itself
-Hit the trunk button on the key and it unlocks and immediately locks itself
-Put the key in the lock and it locks itself again.

What's the deal here?


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

bump


----------

